# Авиация > До 1945 >  22-я Школа воздушных стрелков-радистов, г. Уральск, 1944 г.

## Игорь Мангазеев

Уважаемые форумчане!
Большая просьба: если кому-либо что-то известно о 22-й ШВСР, расскажите, пожалуйста!
***

ИЗ ЖИЗНИ ШКОЛЫ
Начальник  22-й Школы воздушных стрелков-радистов согласно Книге приказов – капитан Сергеев, начальник штаба школы -- старший техник-лейтенант Титаренко (ЦАМО. Ф. 60460, оп. 36025, д. 14, л. 4). На котловом довольствии на 22 сентября 1944 г. состоит 283 человека (там же, л. 33 об). Оперуполномоченный ОКР «СМЕРШ» по 22-й ШВСР Мясищев Анатолий Тихонович (ЦАМО. Ф. 60460, оп. 36025, д. 14, л. 36).
По состоянию на 19 августа 1944 года командир 1-й роты -- лейтенант Петруй, 2-й роты – лейтенант Петренко, 3-й роты – лейтенант Осипенко (ЦАМО. Ф. 60460, оп. 36026, д. 20, л. 39).
В школе изучали, в частности, азбуку Морзе, основы воздушных стрельб, матчасть ШКАС и УБТ, матчасть РСБ-бис (ЦАМО. Ф. 60460, оп. 36026, д. 20, лл. 33, 33 об.).
На июль задачи:
<…>
3. Принимать и передавать 75-80 знаков, изучить пушку ШВАК и бомбардировочное вооружение современных самолетов.
4. Хорошо уметь распознавать и устранять задержки при стрельбе с пулеметов УБТ, ШКАС,  а  также ШВАК.
5. Отлично изучить типы ведения огня из подвижных установок пулеметных точек – в воздушном бою.
<…>
7. … 1-е и 2-е упражнение на турнике, 1-е упражнение на брусьях
(ЦАМО. Ф. 60460, оп. 36026, д. 20, лл. 35.).
20 августа 1944 г. «Скоро выпуск новых воинов стрелков-радистов, которые вольются в ряды сталинских соколов» (ЦАМО. Ф. 60460, оп. 36026, д. 20, л. 44).
Приказ № 287 от 27.9. 44 г.:
«Предупреждаю весь курсантский состав школы, что за малейшее нарушение воинской дисциплины и порядка в школе, за плохую учёбу отчислять из школы и направлять в штрафные части. Приказ объявить всему курсантскому составу школы.
Начальник 22-й ШВСР ВВС КА капитан Сергеев» (ЦАМО. Ф. 60460, оп. 36026, д. 20, л. 65 об.).
Офицеры изучали книги т. Сталина «О Великой Отечественной войне Советского Союза» и «Краткий курс ВКП (б)» (ЦАМО. Ф. 60460, оп. 36026, д. 20, л. 77).
Торжественное заседание проходило в ДКА Ворошиловградской школы (ЦАМО. Ф. 60460, оп. 36026, д. 20, л. 83).
«Многие питомцы нашей школы отмечены высокими правительственными наградами. Среди них Герой Советского Союза старшина Капитонов» (ЦАМО. Ф. 60460, оп. 36026, д. 20, л. 84).
Укомплектование: из I-й Чкаловской Военной Авиационной школы пилотов им. К.Е. Ворошилова: «Из Ворошиловградской Военной Авиационной школы им. Пролетариата Донбасса зачислить в списки школы… с 1.XII. 44 г. (ЦАМО. Ф. 60460, оп. 36026, д. 20, л. 94).
Пополнение прибывало из 32-го учебного стрелкового полка (ЦАМО. Ф. 60460, оп. 36025, д. 13, л. 9).

Приказом по школе в распоряжение командира штрафного батальона, станция Погромное – 22 человек (ЦАМО. Ф. 60460, оп. 36025, д. 15, л. 24).

Приказ 22-й школе воздушных стрелков-радистов 15 декабря 1944 г. № 365 г. Уральск
…
§ 3
Во исполнение шифротелеграммы начальника штаба ВВС ЮжУрВО от 9.12.44 № 1792/ш нижепоименованный сержантский и рядовой состав воздушных стрелков-радистов как окончивших школу из списков школы и всех видов положенного довольствия исключить с 15.12.44 г. и направить в распоряжение командира части полковника Долгополова г. Петровск.
(25 человек)
<…>
12. сержант Мангазеев Александр Степанович
<…>
За начальника 22 ШВСР ст. т/л-т Титаренко
За нач. штаба школы капитан Гримбовский» (ЦАМО. Ф. 60460, оп. 36025, д. 15, л. 36об. – 37.).
Для справки. Из штатно-должностной книги 15-го отдельного разведывательного запасного авиационного полка – командир части Долгополов Виталий Степанович, заместитель Кондратьев Георгий Дмитриевич, заместитель по политчасти Писарев Иван Александрович, Поликарпов Алексей Федорович (ЦАМО, оп. 374096с, д. 1).
***
Известны фамилии нескольких курсантов ШВСР-22 в 1944 году. Кроме моего отца А.С. Мангазеева, это (на разных снимках): Василий Калиновский; Евгений Егоров (выбыл на фронт);  Томашев Михаил, Кулаков Николай и Юнусов Михаил. Кроме того, известны имена их друзей по ШВСР-22 (тоже на разных снимках): Иван, 6 июня 1944 г.; Николай, 2 рота 3-й взвод 20 и 21 к/от, 1 августа 1944 г.; Николай, 18 сентября 1944 г. и Сергей, 18 сентября 1944 г.

----------


## Игорь Мангазеев

Ещё пять снимков из жизни 22-й школы воздушных стрелков-радистов. Город Уральск, 1944 г.

На общем фотоснимке под самолетом имеется надпись: "Выпускники 22 ШВСР Уральск 20/XI-44 г. 
I ряд 
Мороз 
Завадский 
Андриевский 
Ольшанский 
Свириденко 
Юнусов 
Бабаев...(заклеено) 
Тиши... (заклеено) 
Фролов...(заклеено) 
-"- и[нструктор] шк. 

II ряд. 
Петров 
Каширцев 
Зайцев 
Саенко 
Кирилов 
Хриштока [Криштопа] 
Семкин 
Мангазеев 
Сигаев 
Соколов

----------


## Игорь Мангазеев

И крайний снимок.

----------


## Игорь Мангазеев

Двенадцатый снимок о 22-й ШВСР.
Но этот снимок обрезан, на нем четыре человека, хотя надпись на обратной стороне говорит о пятерых. Надпись трудно читаема, так как фотография приклеивалась к чему-то. Надпись: "На...лабин..(???)[или: Актюбинск] 
Внизу... 
Свириденко -- До.б... 
Ольшанский -- Вит... 
Теплых -- г. Ки... 
Стоят: 
Саенко -- г. Ив... 
Мангазеев -- Кузбасс. 

Выпуск..." 
Судя по сходным фамилиям, это также выпускники 22-й ШВСР -- все фамилии, за исключением Теплых, встречаются на обороте общей фотографии (см. выше).

----------


## Ас ночных полетов

Привожу две цитаты, из которых можно выяснить, что эта школа за всю свою историю несколько раз передислоцировалась и называлась по разному




> afz: 
> 
> Уважаемый Ас ночных полетов! 
> Хотел поблагодарить за труд и уточнить, что в Канске школа называлась *22-я Краснознамённая военная авиационная школа воздушных стрелков-радистов (22-я ВАШ ВСР)*.Существовала более 50 лет. Был курсантом в 1972 году. Написал её полное имя, поскольку в воспоминаниях бывших воспитанников встречаются только восторженные и добрые воспоминания...


И еще...



> *ИСТОРИЯ БЫВШЕЙ КАНСКОЙ ШКОЛЫ ВОЗДУШНЫХ СТРЕЛКОВ-РАДИСТОВ* 
> 
> В соответствии с планом мероприятий по Военно-Воздушным Силам Киевского военного округа в 1935 году при скоростной бомбардировочной бригаде начала формироваться Школа воздушных стрелков-радистов, которая к марту 1936 года была окончательно укомплектована. Место первоначальной дислокации - г. Белая Церковь Киевской области. 
> 
> Вопросами комплектования школы занимались: начальник школы - майор Куропятников, комиссар школы ст. политрук Кулик и начальник учебной части капитан Башлыков. С 1937 по 1939 год школа находилась в подчинении Авиационной базы ВВС Киевского Особого военного округа. С ноября 1939 годы школа стала именоваться «Белоцерковской окружной школой младших авиационных специалистов». 
> 
> С марта 1941 года она переводится на штат, по которому постоянный состав школы состоял из 106 человек. Из них: офицеров - 53, сержантов и рядовых - 68 и переменного состава - 500 человек. 
> 
> С февраля 1942 года школа стала именоваться «Школой воздушных стрелков-радистов ВВС Красной Армии». Кроме ВСР предусматривалась подготовка наземных радиотелеграфистов. 
> ...


Зайдите на Форум выпускников ШМАС на тему по этой школе "Канск. ШМАС в/ч 30185 ВСР, механиков АВ и школа прапорщиков", возможно кто-то из форумчан может добавить еще какие-нибудь подробности об этой школе...

----------


## Игорь Мангазеев

Сегодня утром по телеканалу "Звезда" транслировалась передача о применении бомбардировочной авиации. 
Прозвучало сообщение о том, что потери среди кормовых ("хвостовых") стрелков американских бомбардировщиков в годы Второй мировой войны в два раза превышали потери других членов экипажей.
Сопоставима ли эта пропорция с потерями воздушных стрелков-радистов экипажей Пе-2 в годы Великой Отечественной войны?

----------


## Monitor

> Ещё пять снимков из жизни 22-й школы воздушных стрелков-радистов. Город Уральск, 1944 г.
> ...


I think, fotos are not Li-2/DC-3/C-47. It is DB-3 bomber.

----------


## Игорь Мангазеев

> I think, fotos are not Li-2/DC-3/C-47. It is DB-3 bomber.


Thank you very much for your remark, mister Monitor!
Is it DB-3 or DB-3 F (ДБ-3Ф)?

----------


## Игорь Мангазеев

> Сопоставима ли эта пропорция с потерями воздушных стрелков-радистов *экипажей Пе-2* в годы Великой Отечественной войны?


После окончания 22-й ШВСР сержант А.С. Мангазеев был направлен в 15-й отдельный разведывательный авиационный полк пикирующих бомбардировщиков "Петляков-2" (пост № 1 данного топика):
"Во исполнение шифротелеграммы начальника штаба ВВС ЮжУрВО от 9.12.44 № 1792/ш нижепоименованный сержантский и рядовой состав воздушных стрелков-радистов как окончивших школу из списков школы и всех видов положенного довольствия исключить с 15.12.44 г. и направить в распоряжение командира части полковника Долгополова г. Петровск".

----------


## An-Z

ДБ-3, у "Ф" носовая часть удлинённая значительно..

----------


## Игорь Мангазеев

По одним данным, на ДБ-3Ф был один воздушный стрелок-радист, по другим - воздушный стрелок-радист и воздушный стрелок.

Александр Широкорад в книге "Торпедоносцы в бою. Их звали "смертниками" (Москва: Яуза, Эксмо. -352с; ил. Стр. 25-27) пишет:
"Недостатком ДБ-3 было наличие больших "мертвых зон" у оборонительных установок. Носовая установка не могла стрелять назад и в стороны под большими углами. Да и при стрельбе вперёд она не всегда была эффективна. Из-85-го авиаполка доносили, что стрельбы из носового пулемета "почти совершенно невозможна... При открытой створке на больших скоростях у штурмана срывает очки и самого сбрасывает с сиденья" (цит. по: Котельников В. Дальний бомбардировщик ЛЮ-3/Ил-4// Авиация и Космонавтика вчера, сегодня, завтра... № 5-6/2005. С. 43).
Средняя турель не поражала зону за оперением. А нижняя турель была совсем малоподвижна и имела очень узкий сектор обстрела. Однако самым неудобным было то, что и верхнюю, и нижнюю турели обслуживал один член экипажа -- стрелок-радист. Для того, чтобы перейти от средней турели к нижней, он спускался вниз, и прежде чем начать стрельбу, вставал на колени. Все это время стрелок не видел, как меняется картина боя. Поэтому на практике нижний пулемет просто-напросто крепили намертво, а стрелок-радист постоянно находился в верхней турели и дергал за спусковой крючок нижней турели веревкой. Естественно, что толку от подобного использования нижнего пулемета было мало. Тогда стали брать на борт четвертого члена экипажа – нижнего стрелка. Для обеспечения его кислородом использовали второй баллон радиста.
«Мертвую зону» за хвостом закрыли пулеметом ШКАС или ДА, установленном на 34-м шпангоуте и стрелявшем через ферму костыля. Обычно комбинировали различные детали от люковых установок самолетов СБ и ДБ-3. Коробку на 700 патронов брали от СБ. Стрелок лежал на мягком мате. Подобные установки ставили практически во всех полках, участвовавших в Зимней войне. Из отчета 42-го дальнебомбардировочного авиаполка: «Добавочные установки на самолете ДБ-3 в хвосте себя оправдали».

СХЕМА ОБОРОНИТЕЛЬНОГО ВООРУЖЕНИЯ САМОЛЕТА ДБ-3:
1 – зона обстрела первого пулемета ШКАС с боезапасом 1000 патронов;
2 - зона обстрела пулемета ШКАС с боезапасом 1000 патронов в верхней турельной стрелковой установке (СУ);
3 - зона обстрела пулемета ШКАС с боезапасом 500 патронов в нижней люковой установке (ЛУ).

СХЕМА ОБОРОНИТЕЛЬНОГО ВООРУЖЕНИЯ САМОЛЕТА ДБ-3Ф (Ил-4):
1 - зона обстрела первого пулемета ШКАС с боезапасом 500-550 патронов;
2 - зона обстрела пулемета ШКАС с боезапасом 1000 патронов в верхней турельной стрелковой установке МВ-3;
3 - зона обстрела пулемета ШКАС с боезапасом 900 патронов в нижней люковой установке МВ-2.

----------


## Игорь Мангазеев

Двухтомник «Сибиряки в битве за Москву» - XV выпуск альманаха «Тобольск и вся Сибирь», подготовленного и изданного общественным фондом «Возрождение Тобольска» под ред. Юрия Перминова. Том II, стр. 323.

----------

